# Einführung von TPM



## Sockenralf (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Betrieb will TPM einführen.

Hat das schon jemand mitgemacht?
Macht das hier wer?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Hat´s was gebracht?
.....
....
...
..





MfG


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2009)

Dafür sind eigentlich die Mechatroniker ausgebildet.

Also Mechatroniker als Fachberuf an sich bedeutet nicht Mechanik + Elektrik. Sondern ein Maschinenbediener der seien Anlage selbst reparieren sollte.

Das ganze stellt sich oft heikel. Klar kennt jeder Maschinenbediener seien Anlage bis zu einen gewissen Grad sehr gut und kann bei manchen Fehlern irgendwann auch schneller Rückschlüsse auf den Defekt geben.

Aber es ist und bleibt halt nicht das gleiche.

Erfahrungsgemäss bedeutet dies für die Frimen das sie für Reperaturen und Wartung auf Fremdfirmen zurückgreifen müssen, höhere Standzeiten haben und sich von Fremdfirmen Abhängig machen.
Weiter bedeutet dies, das eine Anlage nicht so läuft wie es technisch und produktiv am besten ist sondern wie es für den Bediener am einfachsten wird.

Meine persönliche Meinung, ich finde es lachhaft. Heute wird immer mehr und mehr spezialisiert. Grössere Frimen haben nicht mehr paar Betriebselektriker sondern Programmierer, Bwetriebstechniker, Elektriker, Energieanlagenelektroniker, Mechatroniker etc.

Und nun soll der arme Bediener alles selbst machen *fg*

Wünsch dir viel Spass


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2009)

Wenn bei der Einführung die Praktiker mitreden und auch deren Erfahrung einbringen können, dann ist das eine gute Sache.
Als Lieferant haben wir die TPM Vorgaben vom Kunden bereits in Anlagen integriert.
Das bedeutet wir erfassen bei entsprechenden Berarbeitungszeiten oder Laufzeiten bzw Anzahl von Bewegungen und geben dann bei Ablauf von Zeiten entsprechende Hinweise.
Aus diesen Hinweisen werden Vorgaben für die Instandhaltung definiert.
Es gehört auch dazu die notwendigen Ersatz- oder Verschleissteile in time zu bestellen, auch dazu kann das System Hinweise und Tipps geben.
Es werden mit entsprechendem Vorlauf an einem Rechner Meldungen erzeugt und so kann die Instandhaltung in Ruhe und ohne Stress die Wartung vorbereiten.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Hauptaufgabe die Anlagen entsprechend im Steuerprogramm entsprechend zu erweitern und sinnvolle Wartungsintervalle und -arbeiten festzulegen und die Ersatzversorgung aufzubauen, dass nichts unnötiges rumliegt, aber auch alles was notwendig ist verfügbar ist.

Soll dies bei euch in eigen Regie erfolgen oder in Zusammenarbeit mit dden Lieferanten der Anlagen?

Wenn du Infos brauchst werde ich klären, was ich dir ggF weitergeben kann.
Du weisst ja Kunden und Firmeninteressen ;-)

bike


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

konkrete Fragen:

Welches Maschinen-Personal (Qualifikation) macht die Wartungsarbeiten?

Welche Wartungsarbeiten?

Welche Probleme traten bei der Einführung auf?

Wie muß das Managemant dazu stehen?

Was bringt es?



MfG


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> konkrete Fragen:
> 
> Welches Maschinen-Personal (Qualifikation) macht die Wartungsarbeiten?



Maschinen Personal? Wartung machen die Instandhaltung.
Mechanische Arbeiten die Mechaniker, elektrische die Elektriker.



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Welche Wartungsarbeiten?


Das ist abhängig von den Anlagen. 



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Welche Probleme traten bei der Einführung auf?


Ich schrieb doch wo Stolpersteine sind. "dumm gugg"



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Wie muß das Managemant dazu stehen?


 Die Einführung kommt doch bestimmt vom Management, oder?



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Was bringt es?


Höhere Verfügbarkeit der Anlagen.


bike


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2009)

@Bike im Speziellen und alle anderen
Hier mal mein (theoretisches) Wissen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_Productive_Maintenance

Insofern haben sowohl Maxi als auch du letzten Endes nur von einem Teil von TPM gesprochen.
Maxi mehr von Punkt 2 und du mehr von Punkt 3 auf der Liste ...
Das nur als Anmerkung von einem Laien in dem Punkt.


@Sockenralf
Solch eine Forderung kommt doch im Normalfall vom Management, letzten Endes um bei kalkulierbaren Kosten die maximale Anlagenverfügbarkeit sicherzustellen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2009)

Die Theorie kenn ich auch.
Doch ist die Einführung nicht theoretisch, daher die Vorgehensweise die ich von meinen? Kunden kenne.
Zu Punkt 2 kann ich nur einwerfen, dass inzwischen zum grossen Teil die Bediener ungelernt sind. Deren Qualifikation ist für Wartung und Instandhaltung nicht ausreichend.
Die anderen Punkt  Überwachung, Qualitätsmangement und Qualitätsmanagement können wenn, dann nur in einer weiteren Ausbausstufe erfolgen. Wenn das Projekt nicht auf einzelne Punkt reduziert wird, ist der Brocken nicht zu stemmen. Das haben weder deutsche noch französische noch schwedische oder... Automobillisten komplett stemmen können.
Der Punkt Umwelt, Arbeitssicherheit und Gesundheit ist zumindest in Deutschland kein Thema für TPM, sondern ist Gegenstand der Anlage. Wer heute nicht diese Themen schon beachtet, hat echt ein Problem.

bike


----------



## The Big B. (4 Februar 2009)

Bei uns wurde vor ein paar Jahren auch ein TPM Team gegründet, deren Hauptaufgabe am anfang war es die Rüstzeit (umbauzeit bei Typenwechsel an der jeweiligen Produktionslinie) zu minimieren. Bei uns ist es so das die Maschinenbediener meistens ausgebildete Mechaniker sind und die Maschinen selber rüsten, da man aber ja nunmal nur Geld verdient wenn die Anlage auch Teile produziert und die Rüstzeit schon mal bis zu 8 Stunden dauerte sollte da angesetzt werden. Wirklich viel Zeit rausholen konnte aber das TPM Team auch noch nicht wirklich. 
Was vom TPM Team auch gerne gemacht wird ist, sich den ganzen Tag an eine Produktionslinie zu stellen und Minutengenau jede Störung und jedes Ausschußteil zu notieren um davon eine schöne Präsentation zu erstellen um damit herauszufinden was am häufigsten Fehler verursacht und wo man noch Zeit einsparen bzw. optimieren könnte.
Alles in allem muss man sagen dass das TPM Team bei uns schon für einige Verbesserungen gesorgt hat, aber ob man dafür wirklich eine extra TPM Abteilung braucht will ich mal in den Raum stellen.


----------



## Question_mark (5 Februar 2009)

*TPM Abzocke ..*

Hallo,

das ist ja mal wieder ein tolles Schlagwort für die Frühstücksingenieure...

Zum Thema habe ich erstmal folgenden Link gefunden :

http://www.festo-didactic.com/de-de/training-and-consulting/seminare/angebot-zum-aufbau-von-wertschoepfungssystemen/maschineneffizienz/tpm-grundlagen-total-productive-maintenance-tpm.htm

Und zitiere mal daraus :



> Die Erfolge des Maschinen-Instandhaltungsmanagement TPM sind z.B.:
> 
> Erhöhung der Betriebszeit um 40%
> Verringerung unerwarteter Maschinenausfälle um 95%
> ...



Alles hohler Blödsinn, diese Zahlen sind in den Raum gestellt und durch nichts belegt, genausoviel Aussagekraft wie das Anlageangebot der HRE. Eine absolute Luftnummer, das Geld ist weg, man merkt es erst später. Wie kann ich alleine durch TPM eine Maschinengeschwindigkeit um 10% erhöhen ??
Verringerung der Fehlerquote um 90 %, ich liege gleich flach vor Lachen....
Ein gut und sauber geschriebenes SPS-Programm macht jegliches TPM überflüssig. Hier wird doch nur versucht, den Fehler beim möglichst billigen Einkauf einer italienischen, französischen etc. Maschine mit undokumentiertem SPS-Programmen nachträglich funktionsfähig zu machen. 
Wenn ich diesen Quatsch da oben in dem TPM-Link lese, kommt mir echt die Galle hoch, das sind in meinen Augen Scharlatane die es auch in anderen Bereichen gibt, also ich gehe doch auch nicht zur Wahrsagerin.
Naja, was soll es. In jedem Kuhstall gibt es ein paar Schmeißfliegen, die sich auf den Sche..ßhaufen setzen und davon fett werden.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (5 Februar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Alles hohler Blödsinn, diese Zahlen sind in den Raum gestellt und durch nichts belegt.......
> Wie kann ich alleine durch TPM eine Maschinengeschwindigkeit um 10% erhöhen ??
> Verringerung der Fehlerquote um 90 %, ich liege gleich flach vor Lachen....



*ACK*

Das war dann wohl ne absolute Schrottanlage, mit Bedienern die nix können. Wie soll man den sonst auf solche Zahlen kommen ????




> Verringerung unerwarteter Maschinenausfälle um 95%


*ROFL* ,jetzt leuchtet warscheinlich zwei Minuten vor dem Ausfall eine kleine Warnlampe, weil es ja dann ja kein unerwarteter Ausfall mehr ist.



Eigentlich findet man doch an Anlagen immermal wieder Verbessungsmöglichkeiten, die kommen dann halt von den Bedienern bzw. Produktionsleitung selbst oder von der Instandhaltung, werden überprüft und vorgenommen, fertig is die Sache. Für was benötigt man den da extra Leute ??


----------



## Question_mark (5 Februar 2009)

*TPM Abzocke*

Hallo,



			
				MW schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt leuchtet warscheinlich zwei Minuten vor dem Ausfall eine kleine Warnlampe, weil es ja dann ja kein unerwarteter Ausfall mehr ist.



Nein, der kleine flachgewichste BWL-Absolvent macht seine eigene Lampe mit ein paar Flaschen Schampus und ein paar Nutten im Medienhafen auf Monkey Island an und zieht eine kleine weisse Spur vom Strohhalm in die Nase. Die Warnlampe an der Maschine ist nicht so relevant, die Kohle ist doch schon abgezockt ...  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (5 Februar 2009)

*TPM Abzocke*

Hallo,



			
				MW schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich findet man doch an Anlagen immermal wieder Verbessungsmöglichkeiten, die kommen dann halt von den Bedienern bzw. Produktionsleitung selbst oder von der Instandhaltung, werden überprüft und vorgenommen, fertig is die Sache. Für was benötigt man den da extra Leute ??



Die "extra Leute" haben sowieso keine Ahnung und verzapfen nur Blödsinn. Ich trinke mit den Maschinenführern und dem Instandhaltungspersonal einen oder mehreren Kaffee(s), das öffnet die Augen für die eigentlichen Probleme. Und dann kann man vernünftige Lösungen anbieten und realisieren.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Februar 2009)

@ all:

mutschas grazias :-D

Zum Management:
ich sehe das 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. TPM wird konsequent eingeführt, alles wird umgesetzt, alle ziehen an einem Strang, TPM wird gelebt usw.

2. Management sagt: wir machen ab sofort TPM!
He, du MA, du bist ab sofort der TPM-Beauftragte!
WAS, das kostet Geld????
WAS, du machst da nicht mit?? DAS GEHT NICHT, WIR MACHEN JETZT TPM!!!!
Egal, daß wir gerade eigentlich kein Geld haben, wir machen jetzt TPM, da spielt das keine Rolle

Versteht ihr mich? 


zu den MA:
Auch wir haben größtenteil ungelernte MA an den Maschinen stehen (die gelernten haben alles mögliche gelernt, die wenigsten was technisches)
M. M. nach happerts da jetzt schon am "Gefühl", für die Bedienung der Maschine, und nun sollen die z. B. Filtermatten wechseln, Öl auffüllen usw.?


Die Maßnahmenliste nach den ersten 5S-Aktionen (grundlegende Reinigung der Maschine, aussortieren von Unnötigem usw.) sind irgendwie zum "Wunschkonzert" geworden 


Aber denken wir positiv --> DAS KLAPPT 


MfG


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2009)

@qm

Ich war auch per Google auf die Festo-Seite gestoßen und hatte genau den gleichen Gedanken bei den %-Angaben.  "Die spinnen doch wohl!" dachte ich, mal höflich gesagt.

Natürlich gibt es kaum noch unerwartete Maschinenausfälle, denn das sind nun erwartete.

Ansonsten: TPM mit einem gesunden Augenmaß und Sachverstand kann sicher was bringen. Aber das will eben ordentlich organisiert sein und kostet tatsächlich auch Geld. Wer denkt, daß man so etwas mal zwischen Frühstück und Mittag auf den Weg bringt irrt und wird sicher eher das Gegenteil bewirken. Genervte Leute, die sich über "die da oben" halb kaputt ärgern und halb scheckig lachen.


----------



## repök (5 Februar 2009)

Ich habe gerade für 2 Anlagen die Programme ein wenig für TPM erweitert. Die Belgeschaft ist begeistert, die Vorgesetzten sind nur noch in hochwichtigen Meetings zu TPM unterwegs, keiner so richtig verantwortlich.
Das Ganze kostet einen haufen Geld für lullipup. für nichts. 
Eine schöne verarsche, in meinen Augen. Aber was weiss ich schon, hab ja kein BWL gehabt.


----------



## MW (5 Februar 2009)

repök schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade für 2 Anlagen die Programme ein wenig für TPM erweitert. Die Belgeschaft ist begeistert, die Vorgesetzten sind nur noch in hochwichtigen Meetings zu TPM unterwegs, keiner so richtig verantwortlich.
> Das Ganze kostet einen haufen Geld für lullipup. für nichts.
> Eine schöne verarsche, in meinen Augen. Aber was weiss ich schon, hab ja kein BWL gehabt.




Genau, wer hat von den Usern hier hat schon BWL studiert ?, da gibts bestimmt nen ganz ganz großen Vorteil an der Sache, den sehen wir nur nicht.


----------



## da_kine (5 Februar 2009)

Wir füllen die Konjunkturdelle einfach mit Papier auf.


----------



## Question_mark (5 Februar 2009)

*Nochmal TPM Abzocke*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das will eben ordentlich organisiert sein und kostet tatsächlich auch Geld. Wer denkt, daß man so etwas mal zwischen Frühstück und Mittag auf den Weg bringt irrt und wird sicher eher das Gegenteil bewirken.



Dazu erstmal mein *ACK*

Das Problem ist nur, es kostet einen ganzen Haufen Geld, wenn es konsequent durchgezogen wird. Und das Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis ist recht zweifelhaft. Da hat mal irgendwann irgendein Flachmann in einem Seminar mit kostenlosem Kaffe und Keksen (die er sich sonst gar nicht leisten kann) dieses Schlagwort aufgeschnappt und will von seinem Unwissen über die eigentlichen Probleme in der Produktion von seiner Unfähigkeit ablenken. Und sich natürlich unentbehrlich machen, mit PowerPoint kann man fachliche Unfähigkeit bestens kaschieren ...
Ein TPM System wird völlig überflüssig, wenn der Auftraggeber einen marktgerechten Preis für die Software bezahlt. Dann kann man als Programmierer auch diese Schmankerln wie konkrete Hinweise auf Fehlerursachen (zB. Endschalterüberwachungen, Laufzeitüberwachungen, Fehlermeldesystem und Diagnose etc.) in die Software einbringen. Und diese Sachen sind für einen reibungslosen Ablauf der Produktion eben wichtiger als hohle Worte wie TPM.



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> Versteht ihr mich?



Ja, ich verstehe Dich. Siehe oben :-D

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mitchih (20 Februar 2009)

*Kenne TPM*

Hallo,
ich mische hier dann auch mal mit.

Bei uns im Betrieb machen wir auch TPM. Ich halte aber das ganze Teilweise für ein wenig unstrukturiert.

1. Die Wartung machen bei uns die Anlagenbediener. Dies sind nicht selten ungelernte Kräfte. 
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das sie teilweise die Anlagen kaputt reparieren.
z.B. Führungswagen kaputtgefettet oder die Reparaturen nicht fachgerecht durchgeführt werden.

2. Das ganze verursacht einen Haufen Papier und auch hohe Kosten, da sich viele Leute nur mit der Aufrecherhaltung von TPM beschäftigen.

3. Die TPM Leute mischen sich überall ein, obwohl sie nicht das Fachwissen haben.

4. Anlagen werden nicht nach TPM Kriterien beschafft wg. Kosten.

Hier besteht bei uns noch Verbesserunsgpotential.

Ansonsten denke ich das es teilweise durchaus sinn macht.
Wir haben schon einige Fehler vorher erkennen können.


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2009)

Ich hab mit dem Thema ja so gar nichts am Hut. Kann mir das aber bildlich vorstellen.

Nehmen wir an das die Erfinder von TPM damit was "gutes" erreichen wollten und ein Konzept erarbeitet haben das funktionieren könnte.... wenn die Beteiligten sich an das Konzept halten und sich auch einbringen würden. 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die acht Säulen von TPM
> ...
> 2. Autonome Instandhaltung: Der Anlagenbediener soll Inspektions-, Reinigungs- und Schmierarbeiten im ersten und in weiteren Schritten auch kleine Wartungsarbeiten selbstständig durchführen.
> ...
> ...


1) Die Führungsebene (Abteilungsleiter und Co.)
Die Kostenverantwortlichen lesen Punkt 2 und denken Klasse damit lässt sich Geldsparen. Dieser Punkt wird dann schnellst möglich umgesetzt. Das man dazu erstmal den Punkt 4 angehen müsste leuchtet nicht ein weil das ja Geld kostet das man doch sparen will.

2) Die Berater (intern und extern)
Dann ernennt man TPM-Beauftragte und holt sich womöglich noch einen Berater ins Haus. Die armen Würste belassten dann das TPM-Butget und können sich es nicht leisten dem Kunden (Kostenverantwortlichen) erstmal Geld aus den Rippen zu laiern um die Investitionen zu machen damit man in der (mittel bis langfristigen) Zukunft Geldsparen kann. Die Folge ist man das sagt was der "Kunde" hören will.

3) Die Belegschaft (Instandhaltung und Produktion)
Hier wird auch gerne geblockt. Alles neue ist scheiße und man versucht das auszusitzen. Der Erfolg wird in extremfällen sogar sabotiert nur um zu versuchen die alten Struckturen beizubehalten.
Dabei ist das die Ebene wo man was bewegen könnte da hier das Wissen über Produktion und Instandhaltung liegt.


----------



## nade (21 Februar 2009)

Hab auch nichts mit TPM am Hut, nur irgentwo klingts wie der Schwachsinn von einer Iso 9001 Zertifizierung, wo der Verwaltungsaufwandt größer wird als die eigenentlichen Einsparungen. Zumindest wenn tonnenweise Formulare entworfen werden, und an die "ausführende Schicht" abgegeben werden. Natürlich ohne entsprechende Infos wie sich die Zahlenjongleure die Benutzung bzw. die "korrekte" Eintragung von Daten vorstellen.

Und zu den Wirten.....
Wer nichts wird, wird Wirt, wer garnichts wird Landwirt und wer überhaupt nichts wird wird Betriebswirt.
Das Problem liegt hier bei der Regulierungs, Vorschriften, Dokumentations und Deutsche Gründlichkeitswut.
Fast alles hat irgentwo seine Vorteile, solange eben der Verwaltungsaufwandt sich in Grenzen hält....
Hauptsache eine logische Vorgehensweise bekommt ettliche Formulare und ein schlagkräftiges Kürzel.


zotos schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Thema ja so gar nichts am Hut. Kann mir das aber bildlich vorstellen.
> 
> Nehmen wir an das die Erfinder von TPM damit was "gutes" erreichen wollten und ein Konzept erarbeitet haben das funktionieren könnte.... wenn die Beteiligten sich an das Konzept halten und sich auch einbringen würden.
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchih (21 Februar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Thema ja so gar nichts am Hut. Kann mir das aber bildlich vorstellen.
> 
> Nehmen wir an das die Erfinder von TPM damit was "gutes" erreichen wollten und ein Konzept erarbeitet haben das funktionieren könnte.... wenn die Beteiligten sich an das Konzept halten und sich auch einbringen würden.
> 
> ...



Also irgendwie kann ich den Beitrag von Zotos nahezu 100% auf unsere Produktion umlegen 

Soviel zum Thema


----------



## maxi (21 Februar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So kannte ich das von früher auch.
Oder nach der Arbeit eine halbe Bier.


----------



## maxi (21 Februar 2009)

Die Zahelen bei Festo kommen durch QM Abläufe zustande.
Hier werden die Maschinen auch je nach Schaltzyklen oder Lebensdauer der Komponenten gewartet.

Ich habe mal eine Schneidmaschine projektiert und programmiert die wegen iherer Produktionswichtigkeit ständige Wartung brauchte.
Die Anlage hatte nahezu 0% Ausfall. (Bis auf einmal, da stand dann ich auh bis über die Knie im Hydrauliköl und habe wegen Mangels an Ixenschmalz  einen schlacuh gewechselt)
Nach nicht ganz 6 Jahren haben die Wartungskosten Summe 6 Jahre den Neupreis von 10 Mio (DM) überstiegen.
Imotisiert war die Anlage allerdings nach einigen Monaten.


----------



## Sockenralf (1 März 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es soweit:

Ich hab ein Ticket für Ende März zu einem TPM-Basis-Seminar "gewonnen" 

http://de.kaizen.com/uploads/tx_npseminar/Agenda-CPTB-TPM-Basics_03.pdf


Dauert 5 Tage

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll, aber 5 Tage ohne dauerndes Telefongebimmel können auch recht erholsam sein.
Anschließend habe ich eine fette Woche Urlaub

Hmmm..........



MfG


----------



## repök (2 März 2009)

Mhhh, eine schöne bunte Broschüre.....

Ob da auch nur der mit dem Stein in der Hand sprechen darf?


----------



## Sockenralf (4 April 2009)

So Mädels und Jungs,

die Woche ist rum, die Kekse und die Snacks waren gut, das Hotel war brauchbar, sogar das Wetter hat zur zweiten Wochenhälfte gepasst .
Kochen können die Österreicher, das steht fest.
Die Bedienung des Kaffee-Automaten war am Anfang ein wenig schwierig (wer weiß schon, was ein "Schwarzer", ein "Brauner", eine Mellange usw. ist)


Was hats gebracht:
Im Grunde gehts darum, durch kleine, Schritt-für-Schritt-Lösungen die Anlagen immer ein klein wenig zu verbessern.
Dazu gibt´s halt ein paar Hilfsmittelchen, Methödchen, das eine oder andere  :TOOL: (darf man das schreiben, ohne gesteinigt zu werden?) und auch Tip´s aus der Praxis.
Sogar eine Firma, in der das konsequent eingeführt und umgesetzt wurde durften wir besichtigen.

Das Ganze KANN funktionieren, wenn die entsprechenden Mittel und Resourcen bereitgestellt werden.


PS: im Grund ist es eigentlich nur "gesunder Menschenverstand" gepaart mit ausreichend Zeit, sich den Problemen anzunehmen, gepackt in eine schöne Hülle, damit es dem Management auch schmeckt (hoffentlich ließt das mein SEO nicht)



MfG


----------



## repök (5 April 2009)

Das ist so eine Sache mit dem "gesunden Menschenverstand", oft ist dieser schwer zu finden.


----------

